# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) >  Windows 8 (2010) Ultimate Xtreme Edition 32-64 BIT Integrated

## INDIAN_ROSE22

Windows 8 (2010) Ultimate Xtreme Edition 32-64 BIT Integrated
Windows 8 xTreme its a System based on Windows 7 F! Nal:
- Windows 8 xTreme doesn't have any components removed from Original Windows 7 Image so you wont lose any compatibly withsoftware, hardware or miss any stuff at all.
- Windows 8 xTreme its a Clean Windows 7 Image with a compilation of the best tweaks and a new integrated look ... keeping





What is Windows 8 xTreme:
all new features like superbar, etc ...
- Windows 8 xTreme has been tested in a real machine with a compilation of over 200 softwares ...
- All default applications are silently installed before StartUp ...
Tweaks:
* UAC Disabled
* Take Ownership
* Show File Extensions
* Automatic Defragmentation with Diskeeper
* New Cmd File to Right Click
* Enabled Search System Folders in Search
* ClearType
* Windows Will Tell You Exactly What it is Doing When it is Shutting Down or is Booting
* Increase Network Throughput
* ... many tweaks for IE8
* ... many more tweaks for W7 ...
Design:
* New Windows 7 Themes
* New Start Button
* New Cursor 3D
* New Hd Wallpapers
* New Hd System Icons Integrated In System
* New User *** Pics
* New Windows Scheme Sounds
* New Logon Screen
* ... and more
Extra Toos Integrated In System:
*SPTD
Extras:
* Cursor Fx + Cursor 3D (separate optional) 

Download from fileserve.com

http://www.fileserve.com/file/uaa5hG...ISO.part01.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/SCaJh8...ISO.part02.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/yMHcyw...ISO.part03.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/5am8Xn...ISO.part04.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/36CG2c...ISO.part05.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/q5MY4J...ISO.part06.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/P5Nz8j...ISO.part07.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/Nu87m3...ISO.part08.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/ePVutH...ISO.part09.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/SQYqRY...ISO.part10.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/pqyF9h...ISO.part11.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/6svyX8...ISO.part12.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/uKx2fY...ISO.part13.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/d9uKj5...ISO.part14.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/wuJSgc...ISO.part15.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/Z9aDYX...ISO.part16.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/NK4qcx...ISO.part17.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/5Ccjn5...ISO.part18.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/9DaW3D...ISO.part19.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/pJZJth...ISO.part20.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/4npekT...ISO.part21.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/N6AEwh...ISO.part22.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/6t9cCT...ISO.part23.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/Zv3RGc...ISO.part24.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/9WEsbD...ISO.part25.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/NAVJcU...ISO.part26.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/MQGV6A...ISO.part27.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/fYhgF9...ISO.part28.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/zxqnrb...ISO.part29.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/Byg4zK...ISO.part30.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/7jgy8r...ISO.part31.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/CWmUwG...ISO.part32.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/5WNgGh...ISO.part33.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/cySTPn...ISO.part34.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/Yr8Gup...ISO.part35.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/EUf8ah...ISO.part36.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/gJD2gr...ISO.part37.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/YmnqH3...ISO.part38.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/HAY6TS...ISO.part39.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/q7pzpq...ISO.part40.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/PQB8Ev...ISO.part41.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/y34Yw8...ISO.part42.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/5WhnCB...ISO.part43.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/2TnE7B...ISO.part44.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/HxStUB...ISO.part45.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/dKv9YX...ISO.part46.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/MQ5MEd...ISO.part47.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/kqkXp8...ISO.part48.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/Ty6pmS...ISO.part49.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/WZ2Gmf...ISO.part50.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/jwntYz...ISO.part51.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/yQTW66...ISO.part52.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/Bt3FVs...ISO.part53.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/96Swp6...ISO.part54.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/kSHkfd...ISO.part55.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/2YH2vD...ISO.part56.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/Qzy9TD...ISO.part57.rar
http://www.fileserve.com/file/BttGzn...ISO.part58.rar

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> Windows 8 (2010) Ultimate Xtreme Edition 32-64 BIT Integrated
> Windows 8 xTreme its a System based on Windows 7 F! Nal:
> - Windows 8 xTreme doesn't have any components removed from Original Windows 7 Image so you wont lose any compatibly withsoftware, hardware or miss any stuff at all.
> - Windows 8 xTreme its a Clean Windows 7 Image with a compilation of the best tweaks and a new integrated look ... keeping
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



सिंगल रेसुमब्ले लिंक दे भैया तबे न डाउनलोड करबो

----------


## Dark Rider

सभी को बता दू ये विन्दोव्स 7 ही है जो हाई लेवल पर customized है आप इसे इस भ्रम ना ले की ये विन्दोव्स 8 है 

हा आपको customized windows पसंद हो तो जरुर डाउनलोड करे मजा आ जायेगा

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

> सभी को बता दू ये विन्दोव्स 7 ही है जो हाई लेवल पर customized है आप इसे इस भ्रम ना ले की ये विन्दोव्स 8 है 
> 
> हा आपको customized windows पसंद हो तो जरुर डाउनलोड करे मजा आ जायेगा



thanks...................................

----------


## ripal

> सिंगल रेसुमब्ले लिंक दे भैया तबे न डाउनलोड करबो






> File Not Available


aa raha he

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

Windows 8 Pre Xtreme Edition For X86 & X64 - Represent Full Pack 




FILESONIC:

http://www.filesonic.com/file/163293062/Windows 8 Pre Xtreme Edition [X86 & X64].part1.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/163289102/Windows 8 Pre Xtreme Edition [X86 & X64].part2.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/163289092/Windows 8 Pre Xtreme Edition [X86 & X64].part3.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/163301161/Windows 8 Pre Xtreme Edition [X86 & X64].part4.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/163290472/Windows 8 Pre Xtreme Edition [X86 & X64].part5.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/163273181/Windows 8 Pre Xtreme Edition [X86 & X64].part6.rar

----------


## caal.girl

* . बुहत ही लाजवाब प्रस्तुति है !*

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

> * . बुहत ही लाजवाब प्रस्तुति है !*


धन्यवाद ....................................

----------


## coolsoul

फाइल हि नही है बाट रहा है कृपया नया लिंक देदे
धन्येवाद

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

http://www.filesonic.com/file/258670...on.x86.x64.rar

----------


## coolsoul

मेरे पास filesonic का premium account नही है फाईल डाउनलोड नही हो रहा है कृपया दुसरा लिंक देदे

----------


## Dark Rider

न्यू लिंक्स

http://www.fileserve.com/file/QJsUB4R
http://www.fileserve.com/file/PSzbJGA
http://www.fileserve.com/file/EfMgxv9
http://www.fileserve.com/file/FHPjWCq
http://www.fileserve.com/file/6cr3XGx

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

> न्यू लिंक्स
> 
> http://www.fileserve.com/file/QJsUB4R
> http://www.fileserve.com/file/PSzbJGA
> http://www.fileserve.com/file/EfMgxv9
> http://www.fileserve.com/file/FHPjWCq
> http://www.fileserve.com/file/6cr3XGx



सरकार हमें डाउनलोड करना नहीं आता इसे कैसे डाउनलोड करें

----------


## Dark Rider

> सरकार हमें डाउनलोड करना नहीं आता इसे कैसे डाउनलोड करें


mipony में कॉपी पेस्ट कर दे डाउनलोड का बटन दबा दे

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

धन्यवाद मित्रों .....................

----------


## coolsoul

Windows_8_Xtreme_x64_x86(softfully.blogspot.com).p  art02.rar
नही मिल रहा है कैसे extract करे कृपया बताए

----------


## Dark Rider

> Windows_8_Xtreme_x64_x86(softfully.blogspot.com).p  art02.rar
> नही मिल रहा है कैसे extract करे कृपया बताए


कितनी फाइल डाउनलोड की है यार 

सारी कर ली क्या ?

----------


## coolsoul

पुरा फाइल डाउनलोड किया है extract करने के समय मे १ के बाद ३ होता है उसके बाद १२ तक है

----------


## coolsoul

fileserve का जो लिंक दिए है पुरा डाउनलोड किया है टोटल ५ है उसको Extaact करने से ११ फाइल आता है लेकिन २ नही आता है , please कोइ सोलुसन बता दिजिये

----------


## Dark Rider

> fileserve का जो लिंक दिए है पुरा डाउनलोड किया है टोटल ५ है उसको Extaact करने से ११ फाइल आता है लेकिन २ नही आता है , please कोइ सोलुसन बता दिजिये


आप फाइल को जब बाहर निकाल रहे है तो ध्यान दे की कोंसी फाइल में से आपको फाइल नहीं मिली 

उस फाइल को ही दुबारा डाउनलोड करे 

और हो सके तो स्क्रीन शोर्ट दे मदद करने में आसानी होगी

----------


## coolsoul



----------


## coolsoul

C:\Users\Kamal\Pictures
फाइल को extract करने से ये rar फाइल आता है लेकिन २ फाइल आता हि नही

----------


## coolsoul

[IMG]C:\Users\Kamal\Pictures[/IMG]

----------


## Dark Rider

> [IMG]C:\Users\Kamal\Pictures[/IMG]


आप ठीक से पिक्चर नहीं दे पा रहे है

----------


## coolsoul

फाइल को extract करने से ये rar फाइल आता है लेकिन २ फाइल आता हि नही

----------


## Dark Rider

> फाइल को extract करने से ये rar फाइल आता है लेकिन २ फाइल आता हि नही


ठीक से नहीं दिख रही है कोनसी फाइल missing है

----------


## coolsoul

आप ये फोटो को भी चेक करिये

----------


## coolsoul

problem in extract

----------


## coolsoul

ये rar फाइल को extract करने से ११ फाइल आता है

----------


## coolsoul

please help

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

http://www.filesonic.com/file/311451...on.x86.x64.rar

----------


## coolsoul

भाइ ये लिंक तो बस प्रिमियम युजर के लिए हे कृपया दुसरा लिंक दे दीजिये

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

> भाइ ये लिंक तो बस प्रिमियम युजर के लिए हे कृपया दुसरा लिंक दे दीजिये



कोशिश ज़ारी है मित्र

----------


## Dark Rider

http://bitshare.com/files/vek4se5f/W...part1.rar.html
http://bitshare.com/files/sgkrgt2k/W...part2.rar.html
http://bitshare.com/files/d1sn4e1k/W...part3.rar.html
http://bitshare.com/files/ws7u93uc/W...part4.rar.html
http://bitshare.com/files/u07xtmcj/W...part5.rar.html

----------


## coolsoul

भाइ जी 
कुछ परेसानी हो रहा है

----------


## coolsoul

अन्त मे rar फाइल नम्बर २ आता हि नही, कृपया कोइ समाधान बताए

----------


## Dark Rider

> अन्त मे rar फाइल नम्बर २ आता हि नही, कृपया कोइ समाधान बताए


आप इनमे से किसी भी फाइल को बाहर निकले और उसका नाम मुझे PM करे में आपको वाह फाइल उपलब्ध करवा दूँगा

----------


## coolsoul

> आप इनमे से किसी भी फाइल को बाहर निकले और उसका नाम मुझे PM करे में आपको वाह फाइल उपलब्ध करवा दूँगा


Windows_8_Xtreme_x64_x86(softfully.blogspot.com).p  art02.rar
नही मिल रहा है

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

Windows 8 Pre Xtreme Edition For X86 & X64 - Represent Full Pack

FILESONIC:

http://www.filesonic.com/file/369986031/Windows 8 Pre Xtreme Edition [X86 & X64].part1.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/368889504/Windows 8 Pre Xtreme Edition [X86 & X64].part2.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/370001831/Windows 8 Pre Xtreme Edition [X86 & X64].part3.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/368893414/Windows 8 Pre Xtreme Edition [X86 & X64].part4.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/369989631/Windows 8 Pre Xtreme Edition [X86 & X64].part5.rar
http://www.filesonic.com/file/368830214/Windows 8 Pre Xtreme Edition [X86 & X64].part6.rar

----------


## coolsoul

ये तो ४०० mb से बडा है डाउनलोड नही हो रहा है फ्री युजर कैसे डाउनलोड करे, कृपया मार्ग दर्सन करे

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

Windows 8 Pre Xtreme Edition x86|x64 | 2010





http://www.filesonic.com/file/461041...on.x86.x64.rar

----------


## coolsoul

धन्यवाद भाइ

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

> धन्यवाद भाइ


इट्स माय प्लुसुर

----------


## Shri Vijay

*बहुत ही बढियां मित्र ,आप की मेहनत रंग लाई!*

----------


## love birds

> Windows 8 Pre Xtreme Edition x86|x64 | 2010
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.filesonic.com/file/461041...on.x86.x64.rar



bhai file delete show kar rahi hai kuch to karo

----------


## hamraaz

window 8 me server he kya

----------


## love birds

भाई क्या हमे फ्री user को लिंक मिलेगा कोई dowmload नहीं हो रहा तो कोई ४०० mb से उपर मना कर रहा है कोई तो मदद करो भाई

----------


## rakhi26

i plz kere pass 32 gb ki kingston  pendrive he per usme copy to hoti he per  kaam nahin karty plz batain    rakhi kapoor

----------


## navinavin

mat bup de yaar windows 8 2012 me relese hoga

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

ode: 

http://extabit.com/file/2dv4ugn1v3ku...rv2012_aio.rar

----------

